# 2665a. meriwether co.



## meriwether john (Mar 25, 2006)

$800.00     4/1/06-3/31/07
pm'd those who responded to earlier post. haven't heard from most of them. have 2 openings. QDM.


----------



## bevills1 (Mar 26, 2006)

How many total members, what's stand policy, are there QDM rules, etc.?


----------



## meriwether john (Mar 26, 2006)

42.
allowed  to claim 2 stands as primary but they are open to all members if unoccupied 15 mins. before daylight. no homesteading.
bucks must have a 14" min. outside spread or a 17" main beam. county requires 4 pts. on 1 antler. button counts toward members total of 2 bucks. $100 fine for undersized racks and if you harvest more than 2 bucks counting buttons. (3 racks will get you booted as will failure to weigh in and record harvest.)
no harvesting of does with a firearm after muzzleloader season until Thanksgiving Day.(archery equipment is ok).
all deer and turkey are signed out.
no guests any opening weekend during deer season. 5 guest days per membership. button harvested by a guest will count toward members buck total.(not deer total). 
membership deer total is 7  for family it is 10.
no alcohol during hunting hours.
membership is allowed 1 jake only whether family or individual. 
family membership is allowed 6 turkeys no matter the # of guns.
camp has elec. no water has a rustic bunkhouse.


----------



## pnome (Mar 26, 2006)

Any hogs?


----------



## meriwether john (Mar 26, 2006)

nah. hope we never get any. detrimental to both deer and turkey to have those bulldozers running amok.


----------



## fuller729 (Mar 26, 2006)

Where in Meriwether is the club?


----------



## meriwether john (Mar 26, 2006)

rocky mount area. we have 16 or 17 creeks/branches. 13 different age class pine trees. 
3 turks harvested so far this season. another was shot at  but got away 
deer turkey and small game  a very few ducks along the creeks -some quail- no dove field but we do have food plots.
just got word that fellow Woody's member yel95  will miss next season because of work out of town. hate to lose Jeff and I hope he will be back the following season. He's a standup guy.
Jeff --I'll gladly use a guest day whenever you are able(except on Sunday of course).


have 3 openings now.


----------



## meriwether john (Mar 28, 2006)

one left pending payment.  

Thanks everyone. hope you have a great season. any time you need help or advise just ask a fellow club member. most are more than willing to help.


----------



## meriwether john (Apr 14, 2006)

one newbie hasn't paid yet, so have 2 spaces available. membership begins now for anyone interested that likes to turkey hunt.

posted earlier that there are 17 creeks/branches. actually have 19 with another that isn't always year 'round during dry years. 

working on food plots this weekend and next. have 20 or so


----------



## Uncle Joe (Apr 16, 2006)

With that many creeks/branches, if you don't have hogs you soon will. We are in Meriwether and Line creek is our east boundry and we got em this year.


----------



## Tye (Apr 19, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## meriwether john (Apr 19, 2006)

Jerry  -make sure that Kaz is on the e-mail/ pm list. he has missed a few I think. 

Looks like I have some pm's to check and clear tonight no time now. Showing the place tomorrow any where you need me to fertilize or lime? will take 3 or 4 hours to tour land then will be available to do some foodplot prep or hit some honeysuckle/briarpatches/oak trees. Thanks John


----------



## meriwether john (Apr 25, 2006)

Uncle Joe said:
			
		

> With that many creeks/branches, if you don't have hogs you soon will. We are in Meriwether and Line creek is our east boundry and we got em this year.




guess they will have to root the 'dillos out to make room. at least hogs are edible. I'm not gonna sample 'possum on the half no time soon(I hope!).


got another drop out(stroke) if anyone else is interested.
12 plots in and more going in this weekend if weather permits. got some soybeans and sorghum to plant and Cooper's #7 and #12 also. also some lab-lab left to put in.


----------



## RACKATTACK (May 12, 2006)

John,

I am a new member. I need to get with you and tour the place. Please contact me and let me know what your schedule looks like. I will watch here if I don't hear from you.

Wayne Dombroski
RACKATTACK
770-315-5756

got another drop out(stroke) if anyone else is interested.
12 plots in and more going in this weekend if weather permits. got some soybeans and sorghum to plant and Cooper's #7 and #12 also. also some lab-lab left to put in.[/QUOTE]


----------



## edward (May 13, 2006)

If you still have openings would like to know how many members you have. Thanks


----------



## Tye (May 14, 2006)

pm sent


----------

